# Vinyl top installation



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

At what restoration stage do you install the vinyl top? I'm assuming it's after bodywork, but do you install it before or after exterior paint? And if it's before paint, what kind of undercoating do you use there? Do you coat the roof in POR15?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

AMT1379 said:


> At what restoration stage do you install the vinyl top? I'm assuming it's after bodywork, but do you install it before or after exterior paint? And if it's before paint, what kind of undercoating do you use there? Do you coat the roof in POR15?


AFTER the paint!!!! Over the final paint job.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Also before you put the glass in and trim on........Easier to wrap top around in window channel.......JB.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's like one of the last things you do after the paint job. Roof gets painted same as the rest of the car. No coatings under it, it just gets glued to the paint. I think the guy that did mine might have even wet sanded the roof to give the glue a better hold.


----------

